# v plow for atvs



## just for fun (Jan 13, 2009)

who is using a v plow on there atvs ...how do you like it ... and also the make of it if you have pictures can you post them .. thanks gregg


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i do, and the reason why i got it was because we get 4' flurries here and i wanted to make sure it would handle it,

so how do i like it, it is a cycle country so it's a pos, i rarely use the v anymore becuase it is junk lol it is a lame set up to say the least,

as far as the plow goes it's not high enoughor wide enough but it works imo,


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;850806 said:


> i do, and the reason why i got it was because we get 4' flurries here and i wanted to make sure it would handle it,
> 
> so how do i like it, it is a cycle country so it's a pos, i rarely use the v anymore becuase it is junk lol it is a lame set up to say the least,
> 
> as far as the plow goes it's not high enoughor wide enough but it works imo,


lol cycle country, moose, and warn all suck too because the plows are light weight they dont weigh much. So they float more instead of dig. that's why I like my tractor plow setups because there not light.


----------



## cr252many (Mar 7, 2007)

We are building Vplows and straight blades for ATV/UTV for some time now. Most of our plows go out to replace those listed in this thread. They just don't hold up to the pressure!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

in the ATV plow with Pics thread there's some V blades on the last page or so.


----------

